# Blue eye pleco.



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I notice that Oliver no longer carries his blue eye plecos for sale. Which is pretty sad for me as I really was hoping to eventuall buy 4 of these guys from him. But ofcourse, money and space has been an issue for me. And now, even if I have both, I can't buy them 
Anyway, I was looking over the internet hoping to find another source and stumble on this article written by Shane. I have talked to Shane and Jools various time over the years concerning zebra plecos and blue eye plecos. Most of the information can be found here or there, but this is by far the most complete article I"ve read. Hope you guys enjoy this as much as I have:
http://www.planetcatfish.com/shanesworld/shanesworld.php?article_id=376

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Come to Hong Kong

I saw 2 of them for sale for around $750 cdn each

^^


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Canadian aquatics has a 10.5" blue eye for $650 with free shipping in Canada. 
http://www.canadianaquatics.com/stock/stock.htm


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks Guys, I'll keep that in mind. It'll be a bit difficult to get the ones from HK. I"ll be going there in November, so I will check them out. Do you know where is the store?
Thanks for the other link too Matt. I'll keep that site in mind. But one is kind of hard to go on. I should have sold some of my stocks and buy the Blue eye the last time Oliver was coming to Toronto.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Would Oliver not be getting more in the future?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Brandon was bring them in before. Send him a PM

Here is a link:

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17127&highlight=blue+pleco


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Canadian Aquatics brings them in all the time too. 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

